# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Verslaafd??

## coffee

goeden dag allemaal,
Ik ben hier nieuw en zit met een vraag.
Ik lees heel vaak dat mannen nou eenmaal graag porno kijken en dat , dat heel normaal is.
Het hoort bij mannen. enz, wij vrouwen moeten het maar gewoon goed vinden.

WIj vrouwen moeten daar niet zo'n punt van maken.
Ik lees ook vaak, ze gaan toch niet vreemd??.

Ik ervaar het als wel vreemd gaan, Het doet mij zeer.
Zeker als ik zie,dat er filmpjes worden gedownload,waarbij de dames net de 18 gepasseerd zijn.
Ik merk ook dat mijn partner er totaal niet buiten kan, zijn het geen filmpjes, leest hij wel lange erotische verhalen.
Ik praat dus niet over softporno, maar echt harde porno.

Ons seksleven is verder goed, we vrijen regelmatig en ik kom niets tekort.
Waarom doet dit dan toch zo'n zeer??

Praten we hier over een verslaving???. :Confused: 

Moet ik er inderdaad geen punt van maken??
Mijn partner weet,dat hij mij er mee kwetst,maar kan het toch niet laten.
Het stomme is ook, dat ik de ene keer er ook beter tegen kan , dan de andere keer.
Ligt het dan echt allemaal aan mij??

----------


## coffee

p.s. ZIjn er meerdere dames die er zo over denken??
Of mannen die het een en ander kunnen uitleggen??
Mijn man is geen prater helaas.

----------


## coffee

> p.s. ZIjn er meerdere dames die er zo over denken??
> Of mannen die het een en ander kunnen uitleggen??
> Mijn man is geen prater helaas.



misschien had ik dit onderwerp bij de afdeling sexualiteit moeten plaatsen :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dotito

Hallo Coffee,

Tja je hebt heel veel mannen die naar porno kijken en op zich is daar niet mis mee, ale vind ik. Niet dat het mij boeit, want mijzelf doet het niets porno kijken. Natuurlijk als je het niet leuk vind en het stoort je dan kan ik me wel voorstellen dat je er niet goed bij voelt. Ja misschien is jou man/vriend wel echt verslaafd aan sex en dan is het beter kijken naar porno dan dat hij vreemd gaat"toch"? Maar kan wel begrijpen dat het niet goed aanvoelt.


Maar zoals je al zei jullie hebben goede sex en je komt niets tekort dan zou ik daar geen probleem van maken. Moest je nu geen of minder sex hebben ja oke dan wel, maar zo te horen/lezen kunnen hebben jullie het goed. En praten en zo zit ook allemaal nog goed. Ik zou het nog eens gewoon zeggen dat het jou niet zint dat hij porno kijkt, en dat het jou enorm stoort. Maar ik zou er zeker niet te zwaar aan tillen, er zijn veel ergere dingen op de wereld.


Ik hoop dat jullie eruit komen, zodat je je toch op dat vlak wat beter voelt. 


Alvast succes 


groetjes do

----------


## coffee

Do bedankt voor je reactie,

Ik lees zo vaak ach je seks leven is goed.
Hij gaat toch niet vreemd??
Wat kan jou nou die porno schelen. Dat doen mannen nou eenmaal.

Maar dat zijn nou net niet de antwoorden die ik wil lezen.
Want voor mij en misschien vele andere vrouwen voelt het wel als vreemd gaan.
Als vernederend, ben ik niet genoeg voor je.
Vaak wordt er door de pleger ook gezegd, "het ligt niet aan jou".
De vraag waarom doe je het dan zo vaak??, kan bijna niet beantwoord worden.
Ik weet ook wel dat mannen sexueel heel anders in elkaar steken , dan vrouwen.

Sommige mannen zoeken zelfs steeds extremer.(waar je als partner bv niet aan kan voldoen).
Ik vraag mij dan ook heel sterk af, of de mannen (de pleger) zich er heel goed van bewust is, dat hij zijn partner enorm kwetst.

En tuurlijk is praten goed, (wordt hier ook regelmatig gedaan,geen probleem), maar toch kan hij het niet laten.

Hoe zouden mannen er over denken, als ze zelf totaal geen behoefte hebben aan porno, maar hun partner betrappen op een schijf vol??. ZOuden ze zich dan ook niet gekwetst voelen.??

Daar zou ik nou zo graag eens een reactie op krijgen.
groetjes
Coffee.

----------


## coffee

bedankt voor de niet reacties
het gaat jullie goed.

Jammer 
Ik heb hier verders niets te zoeken.
ik wens een ieder hier een goede gezondheid toe ook geestelijk..

----------


## sietske763

wat een vreemde reactie.....

----------


## Raimun

> bedankt voor de niet reacties
> het gaat jullie goed.
> 
> Jammer 
> Ik heb hier verders niets te zoeken.
> ik wens een ieder hier een goede gezondheid toe ook geestelijk..


Deze reactie zegt mij dat.;"" de hobby "" van jouw man , jou niet echt lekker zit hé . 

Ewel..niet te vlug opgeven..en ongeduldig worden meiske...dit is 'n "" hot item "" letterlijk en figuurlijk !!
Wij zijn geen "sexuologen " met pasklare antwoorden  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ( ik toch niet !!)
Toch wil ik reageren ...op jouw vraag ...

Ik heb ook wel eens enkele porno sides bezocht ..
meer bepaald om mij daarover 'n idee te vormen..

Als je ergens over wil praten , moet je ook weten waarover je praat..ik toch !!
Mijn indruk is : 
Die sides zitten verdorie goed in elkaar !!..uiteraard zo platvloers mogelijk , zeer sinister...gericht op zoveel mogelijk kassa..kassa !!!!
En er gaat zéér véél omzet in die sector!!!!!
Natuurlijk geldt ook hier ''de wet van (mannelijke) vraag en ( vrouwelijk )aanbod "..??.

Zij ( sides ) werken op de meest elementaire dierlijke instincten van de mens ...meestal dus van "" de man ""..om zijn " verborgen fantasieën " à volonté te activeren , op te hitsen , zodat ie alle voeling met de werkelijkheid op de achtergrond duwt !!..
( 'n tijdje toch..tot het hoogtepunt voorbij is !).. sommigen waarschijnlijk in de 7° hemel vertoeven..of in nog " lagere" regionen !!

De inhoud is dus ronduit gezegd ...gemeen vulgair...beneden alle peil ...imbiciel..
tart alle vormen van "" menswaardigheid "...verlaagt de mens ( in casu de vrouw !! )tot 'n gebruiksobject...!!!!..om je zinnen op bot te vieren !! ....

Gevaarlijker , vind ik , het feit dat het "" common sence "" geworden is ..
en zelfs negatieve reacties met enige verbazing door Jan met de pet ervaren worden !!!
Alles mag..alles kan...waar is ons " normbesef "..naartoe ????

Natuurlijk is dit niet nieuw..bestaat sinds mensenheugnis....doch :
nu , om kassa / kassa gaande te houden , moet het aanbod steeds platter..gewaagder..extremer zijn..!!!!! ...hetgeen dus ook te zien is !!

Heb je eenmaal de smaak te pakken...ben je mijns inziens " verloren"...
De " nieuwsgierigheid " is geactiveerd.. heeft hetzelfde effect als om het even welke "verslavende drug "..

De " erotische verhalen "...zijn van hetzelfde kaliber..
klasseer ik bij ..."" WC literatuur ""....
....Tot hier mijn idee over de rommel ......

Jouw vraag is ...vind je dit 'n normaal gedrag van jouw man ??...en hoef je dat maar te accepteren ???

Mijn mening :: 
Jullie zijn toe aan 'n serieus diepgaand gesprek !! eventueel en waarschijnlijk met hulp van buitenaf !!.....therapeut...of andere vorm van begeleiding....

Het is 'n vrij ziekelijk gedrag van jouw man ..voortgaande op wat jij vertelt..over de bezoek frequentie ..download gedrag..en waarschijnlijk ook de tijd..die hij hieraan besteedt..??
Dan maak ik mij de bedenking :: hoe ver gaat deze obsessie..????

Alhoewel jij zegt ..onze relatie is in vele opzichten goed !! ..zit jij onderhuids met 'n gigantisch probleem Coffee !!...dat vroeg of laat gaat uitbarsten...
met alle gevolgen van dien !!

Laat het niet zo ver komen Coffee...dat gaat jullie zuur opbreken !! dat zou spijtig zijn hé !!

----------


## Elisabeth9

Hallo Coffee:  :Wink: 

Hoi meid, ja sorry dat we laat reageren, maar misschien had je het beter bij het item van sexualiteit kunnen plaatsen want dan had je eerder een antwoord gekregen, dat weet ik absoluut zeker..je zei het zelf al!.. :Frown:  .er zijn zoveel mensen die wat willen vragen en als dat allemaal op een aparte site wordt gezet heb je dus grote kans dat je even niet wordt gezien, maar "nu" heb je onze aandacht...Dodito zag jou het eerste  :Wink:  ben je er nog?

Ik begrijp heel goed wat je zegt...het kwetst je dat je partner/vriend zoveel porno kijkt...er zijn heel veel mannen die dit doen...meestal begint het bij nieuwsgierigheid en daarna kicken ze erop...ik denk dat jullie nog jong zijn en het vuur stroomt door zijn aderen heen...jou zal hij "liefhebben" want jij bent immers zijn vriendin...je kan het opnieuw met hem bespreken maar dan wel heel serieus, niet tussen neus en lippen door....misschien krijg je dan meer zijn aandacht....film kijken en lezen staat los van jou, maar hij heeft er dus behoefte aan...dit kan vanzelf afnemen...praat erover....als je verder tevreden bent over je liefdesleven dan zou ik "proberen" het niet teveel aan te trekken en als het je blijft storen dan kun je overwegen of dit wel de "juiste" persoon/vriend voor je is....
is je sexleven spannend genoeg? het gaat mij niets aan, maar ik bedoel ermee te zeggen, dat je misschien anders met hem om kan gaan...koop eens andere lingerie, of koop iets wat hij leuk vindt wat zijn geest kan prikkelen, tenminste als je dat aandurft en daar voor open staat.. :Big Grin: ...vestig de aandacht op " jou" !!! een slip met een open kruis, of een paar zachte handboeien, of blinddoek hem eens, maak er eens een leuke opwindende Love Story van.. :Stick Out Tongue: ..als dit niet bij je past dan moet je dat niet doen uiteraard.... :Embarrassment: 
beste Coffee, dat mannen porno kijken is vrij algemeen, dat houd vanzelf wel een keertje op...de uitzonderingen daar gelaten maar zo werkt het gewoon.... 

ik hoop dat je onze antwoorden nog leest, ik begrijp dat je teleurgesteld bent, maar misschien maken onze antwoorden een beetje goed... :Big Grin:  dagggggggg
succes met je Liefdesleven...heb het goed, heb het fijn...veel geluk....

Warme groeten van Elisabeth  :Smile:

----------


## Elisabeth9

Coffee: 

Ik lees net ergens anders dat je al 30 jaar getrouwd bent? oke...dan weet jij hoe het werkt...verslaving of niet, als het een probleem voor je wordt dan moet het dus opgelost worden...je kunt heel goed met hem praten lees ik? toch voel jij je ongelukkig...heel jammer/akelig, ik hoop dat je er uit komt....sorry, ik dacht dat je jonger was en heb daar mijn antwoord op gebaseerd!  :Wink:  groetjes.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## coffee

Elisabeth9

Bedankt voor je mooie reactie,

en ja ik ben al 30jaar getrouwd.
We hebben een goede heerlijke lieve fijne relatie.
We vrijen zeer regelmatig en uitgebreid. Daar mankeert werkelijk niets aan.

Maar zo nu en dan ben ik het helemaal zat, dat mijn man toch die behoeftes heeft.
Er zijn in het verleden vele gesprekken gevoerd over zijn drang naar porno/erotische verhalen.

Volgens zijn zeggen heeft het ook niets te maken met mij.
Ik moet het zien als een boeketreeks roman waar ook de seks in beschreven wordt.

Het gaat ook tijden goed hoor,maar dan ineens (zo noem ik dat dan) is het weer raak.

Voor mij heeft het totaal geen waarde, ik vind het 1 pot nat. andere acteurs zelfde seks.
Misschien komt het ook omdat ik er niets aan vind.

Soms denk ik dat ik de enige ben, die dit gedrag niet leuk vind.
snap je, daarom vroeg ik het hier.


ps in het verleden zijn we zelfs bij een therapeut geweest.
Maar die vond meer dat ik water bij de wijn moest doen.
(leren er mee om te gaan).

groet
Coffee.

----------


## coffee

Raimun

bedankt voor je reactie.

Zoals jij het schrijft, vind ik het ook.
Het stomme van mij is, dat ik er lang tegen kan (het doet me dan niks).
de daarop volgende keer ben ik het helemaal zat.

vandaar ook mijn verslag hier.
(had weeer zo'n bui).

----------


## coffee

> wat een vreemde reactie.....



Sorry Sietske.

----------


## swingmoeke

hoi coffee,
ik ken dat gevoel
maar daar ik ook een heel goed huwelijk heb besteed ik daar geen aandacht aan
ik denk maar in ieder huwelijk is er iets
ik neem het er gewoon bij,vind dat wel niet plezant maar als dat alles is ok dan

----------


## coffee

> hoi coffee,
> ik ken dat gevoel
> maar daar ik ook een heel goed huwelijk heb besteed ik daar geen aandacht aan
> ik denk maar in ieder huwelijk is er iets
> ik neem het er gewoon bij,vind dat wel niet plezant maar als dat alles is ok dan


Swingmoeke, meestal denk ik ook zo als jou, maar zo nu en dan staat de modus op grrrrrrrrrrrr.

vandaar dat ik dit ook schreef, zo in de trand van jeetje!! ben ik dan de enige vrouw, die er zo overdenkt.
Ook al is het de gewoonste zaak van de wereld??. moet ik het maar goed/leuk vinden

en ja het is idd het enige.. :Frown: 
Ik lees genoeg ellende en rottigheid.
dus waar zeur ik dan over.  :Wink:

----------


## swingmoeke

cofee,ja je moet het eens kunnen zeggen en het doet goed te weten dat je niet alleen zo voelt

----------


## coffee

> cofee,ja je moet het eens kunnen zeggen en het doet goed te weten dat je niet alleen zo voelt


 :Wink: 

Precies.Toevallig gisteren een wijs en goed geformuleerd gesprek gehad met mijn lief.
Waardoor ik "de man" beter begrijp.

Ik kom nl ook op andere sites.
Stond een schrijnend verhaal over een relatie,waarvan de man in de midlifecrisis zat en nogal schokkende dingen wilde gaan doen. De vrouw was zich het huperkulupus geschrokken.
Schreef het van haar af en kreeg veel bemoedigende reacties.

Ik las het voor aan mn lief. en n.a.v. het voorgelezene, begon mijn lief te praten.

Waar het op neerkomt is , dat ik het negatief bekijk.
Ik kan het ook vanuit zijn standpunt bekijken.

Hij doet ook moeite om er niet aan toe te geven.

groet
Coffee.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Coffee,

Ik heb dit topic even verplaatst naar Seksualiteit, op deze manier zijn er misschien meer leden die je nog adviezen kunnen geven. 

Ik heb je berichten even doorgelezen en je laatste bericht is toch wel hoopgevend! Ik hoop dat jullie er samen uit kunnen komen en inderdaad praten is soms echt de sleutel om verder te komen!

Ik wil jullie samen heel veel succes wensen, na je laatste bericht denk ik dat het vanaf hier alleen nog maar beter kan gaan!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## coffee

> Hoi Coffee,
> 
> Ik heb dit topic even verplaatst naar Seksualiteit, op deze manier zijn er misschien meer leden die je nog adviezen kunnen geven. 
> 
> Ik heb je berichten even doorgelezen en je laatste bericht is toch wel hoopgevend! Ik hoop dat jullie er samen uit kunnen komen en inderdaad praten is soms echt de sleutel om verder te komen!
> 
> Ik wil jullie samen heel veel succes wensen, na je laatste bericht denk ik dat het vanaf hier alleen nog maar beter kan gaan!
> 
> Groetjes Sylvia


Dank je wel Silvia93.
maar met dat betergaan bedoel je, dat ik er beter tegen ga kunnen neem ik aan.
soms heb ik wel eens "last"van bepaalde denksels in de trand; "hm volgens mij heb je dit uit een boek"..
Wat ik er dan mee bedoel is, vrijt hij nou spontaan met mij,of brengt hij een fantasie tot leven.
Andere keer denk ik; meid wees blij,zo blijft je seks leven spannend.

Ik ben dus de gene die er soms erge moeite mee heeft.
vandaar de vraagstelling. Ben ik nou zo'n zeurkous, of denken/doen mannen het altijd zo.

----------


## swingmoeke

jij bent geen zeurkous coffee veel mannen doen zo waarom ?
zij fantaseren heel veel 
ik vind dat persoonlijk ook erg maar er is echt niks aan te doen
het is gewoon of je er bij neerleggen of ruzie maken 
dus ik leg me er gewoon bij neer
we hebben een te goede relatie om daar over te zeuren

----------


## Raimun

> jij bent geen zeurkous coffee veel mannen doen zo waarom ?
> zij fantaseren heel veel 
> ik vind dat persoonlijk ook erg maar er is echt niks aan te doen
> het is gewoon of je er bij neerleggen of ruzie maken 
> dus ik leg me er gewoon bij neer
> we hebben een te goede relatie om daar over te zeuren


Dit getuigt van weinig " fantasie " in de betekenis van "" verbeeldingskracht "" :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sylvia93

> Dank je wel Silvia93.
> maar met dat betergaan bedoel je, dat ik er beter tegen ga kunnen neem ik aan.
> soms heb ik wel eens "last"van bepaalde denksels in de trand; "hm volgens mij heb je dit uit een boek"..
> Wat ik er dan mee bedoel is, vrijt hij nou spontaan met mij,of brengt hij een fantasie tot leven.
> Andere keer denk ik; meid wees blij,zo blijft je seks leven spannend.
> 
> Ik ben dus de gene die er soms erge moeite mee heeft.
> vandaar de vraagstelling. Ben ik nou zo'n zeurkous, of denken/doen mannen het altijd zo.


Je bent absoluut geen zeurkous hoor! Sommige vrouwen voelen zich gewoon zo, de één kan beter omgaan met het feit dat mannen kijken naar porno dan de ander. De ene voelt zich hierdoor onzeker doordat het het gevoel geeft dat je niet 'goed genoeg' zou zijn en de ander heeft dit absoluut niet.

Onthoud altijd één ding: Het ligt absoluut niet aan jou! Mannen vinden het ook leuk om wat afwisseling te houden in het seksleven en ja soms kijken ze daarom naar porno om ideeën op te doen om het eigen seksleven spannend te houden. Het feit dat jullie na zoveel jaar nog steeds samen zijn en nog steeds regelmatig seks hebben is voor jou denk ik wel het bewijs dat je man wel echt gelukkig met jou is en geen porno kijkt om jou te vervangen!

----------


## coffee

> Je bent absoluut geen zeurkous hoor! Sommige vrouwen voelen zich gewoon zo, de één kan beter omgaan met het feit dat mannen kijken naar porno dan de ander. De ene voelt zich hierdoor onzeker doordat het het gevoel geeft dat je niet 'goed genoeg' zou zijn en de ander heeft dit absoluut niet.
> 
> Onthoud altijd één ding: Het ligt absoluut niet aan jou! Mannen vinden het ook leuk om wat afwisseling te houden in het seksleven en ja soms kijken ze daarom naar porno om ideeën op te doen om het eigen seksleven spannend te houden. Het feit dat jullie na zoveel jaar nog steeds samen zijn en nog steeds regelmatig seks hebben is voor jou denk ik wel het bewijs dat je man wel echt gelukkig met jou is en geen porno kijkt om jou te vervangen!



Dat we verders heel gelukkig zijn mag een feit zijn zonder meer :Smile: 
en diep in mijn hart weet ik ook wel dat het niets met mij te maken heeft. :Stick Out Tongue: 
Onzeker voelen,dat deed ik heel vroeger,dat is al een hele tijd niet meer van toepassing. :Big Grin: 
Ik probeer het ook te zien,als zijnde de afwisseling, de nieuwschierigheid enz.
en ik merk zeker aan mijn man,dat hij nieuwe dingen toepast,waardoor ik blij verrast word.
Ook ben ik me er goed van bewust dat vele stellen van onze leeftijd(en zelfs jongere stellen!) allang een weinig of zelfs geen seksleven meer hebben.

Toen ik het een en ander vond op zijn pc, schrok ik me de peertjes.
Ik dacht dat die periode allang achter de rug was.(porno/erotische verhalen). :EEK!: 
Heb het voorlopig een plaatsje gegeven. :Wink:

----------


## christel1

Ne mens is nooit te oud om te leren he ? Of je nu 15 of 50 bent, op internet vind je wel altijd iets. 
Ik vind het nu eigenlijk fijner dan vroeger, waarom, ik heb geen zeurende kinderen meer aan mijn oren nu, ze liggen zelf met hun vriend of vriendin in hun bed en ik zie hun seksspeeltjes ook liggen hoor en nee het stoort me helemaal niet als moeder van 50, dan weet ik dat ze gezond zijn...
Heb ooit nog toen ik heel jong was, een jaar of 15 in een home gewerkt voor ouden van dagen en die mensen hadden ook nog een lief hoor op hun 80ste of ouder en die gaven ook nog gas om het zo te zeggen. Ze blokkeerden dan wel de deur dat er niemand binnen kon komen want ze konden hun deur niet op slot doen, erg voor die mensen maar ja het was voor hun eigen veiligheid. 
Controleer je de pc van je vriend ??? zoiets zou ik echt nooit doen, zelfs zijn gsm is zijn terrein, ik neem die ook nooit op of het zou moeten zijn dat ik zie wie er belt en ik hem of haar ken. 

En wat is er mis met porno kijken ??? Natuurlijk niet op 12 jaar maar op een bepaalde leeftijd mag dit er wel bij horen maar de jeugd moet wel beseffen dat het porno is en geen seks, wel seks maar niet de seks die erbij hoort als je iemand graag ziet. Het is meer overacting hoor.... 
Nee ik ben niet ouderwets dus...

----------


## sietske763

porno kijken vind ik echt sneu......je kan die dingen toch wel zelf verzinnen.....
maar ik ben soms erg ouderwets in mn opvattingen......gelukkig wel!
wat een gedoe toch altijd....

----------


## coffee

Cristel1,

Ik maak dat ook mee, we hebben veel meer tijd voor elkaar,dan toen de kids nog om ons heen liepen.
Ook wij zijn een heel vrij en open stel.
Porno opzich , vind ik ook niets mis mee, maar ik had geen flauw idee,dat mijn man nog zoveel van dat spul had opgeslagen op de pc. Had zo iets over me, wat moet je ermee, we vrijen al bijna elke dag!! vandaar eigenlijk mijn topic.
en nee ik controleer onze pc niet, wij gebruiken hem beiden, ik zocht gedownloade boeken en stuitte op die manier erop.;-)

----------


## coffee

> porno kijken vind ik echt sneu......je kan die dingen toch wel zelf verzinnen.....
> maar ik ben soms erg ouderwets in mn opvattingen......gelukkig wel!
> wat een gedoe toch altijd....


 :Big Grin:  nou zo iets dacht ik ook,!! de dingen zelf verzinnen.
Ik geloof niet dat het met ouderwets te maken heeft. :Wink: 
meer met wat moet je met dat soort filmpjes. :Confused: 

Op het moment dat ik het hier schreef,was ik ook in een hele andere gemoedstoestand dan nu.
 :Embarrassment:

----------


## christel1

Misschien heeft je man daar terug zijn "inspiratie" gevonden, in de seksfilmpjes ? 
Je weet nooit he ? Moet toch zijn dat hij iets miste op dat moment en ik vind het niet bedriegen of zo hoor. Mijn vriend en ik zien elkaar enkel in het weekend, wat hij in de week uitsteekt thuis heb ik ook geen zaken mee en hij heeft zijn pc en ik heb de mijne, heel makkelijk dus.

----------


## ikke64

Hoi coffee,

Zijn er nog steciale dingen die hij kijkt. Zijn dat soms fantasieën van hem. En zo ja, kun/wil je daar aan voldoen.
Zo nee, wees blij dat je nog een goede (sexueele) relatie hebt. Je hoort ook wel eens anders. Al zullen er altijd momenten zijn waarop je er gewoon van baalt....

----------


## guillaume

Zeer goed antwoord elisabeth, zo denk ik er ook over, de hypocriete tijden zijn voorbij, veel creatiefs is nog mogelijk te ontdekken samen op sexgebied, waarom niet genieten ervan.... Wim.

----------


## Gatogoloso

Ik las van de week een artikel in de Spaanse kwaliteitskrant El País, waarin de resultaten van een wetenschappelijk onderzoek besproken werden. Uit dat onderzoek bleek dat 8% van de Europese bevolking verslaafd is aan porno en cyberseks. Het verschil tussen mannen en vrouwen was minimaal: 1%. Voor sommige is dat een probleem omdat het, net als bij alle andere verslavingen, hen in hun functioneren (social, werk, enz) belemmert.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Gatogoloso: Gracias..... :Wink:  altijd leuk om ff wat te horen/leren/weten....fijn weekend.... :Embarrassment:

----------


## Gatogoloso

Om te beginnen: niets MOET.
Kort geleden heb ik in de Spaanse kwaliteitskrant de uitslag gelezen van een internationaal onderzoek naar pornoverslaving. Het blijkt dat 8% van de bevolking verslaafd is aan porno op internet en dat het verschil tussen mannen en vrouwen minimaal is (+/- 1%).
Ikzelf ken 4 vrouwen die graag naar erotische of pornografische films en sites kijken bijvoorbeeld voor of tijdens het vrijen. Van een daarvan ontvang ik geregeld adressen van de pornosites waar zij naar kijkt.
Persoonlijk zie ik geen reden waardoor vrouwen niet van porno zouden houden en hoewel ik altijd had gedacht dat het voornamelijk een mannelijke bezigheid was, onderzoek laat zien dat het niet per se zo is maar dat wij nog steeds ervoor kiezen om dat te geloven. Ik zie ook geen reden om ervan uit te gaan dat alle mannen naar porno kijken, ervan houden of er verslaafd aan zijn.
Hoewel ik ook geregeld (1x week) naar pornosites kijk heb ik het niet nodig voor mijn geluk noch welzijn. Bovendien raak ik er zelden opgewonden van. Ik kijk voornamelijk naar webcam-prostituees die zich via sites (redtube of youporn) aanbieden, en naar pornofilms op die twee sites. Mijn vriendin houdt er niet van dat ik het doe maar doet niet moeilijk erover. Zij begrijp gewoon niet dat men dat leuk kan vinden en zij begrijpt de deelnemers ook niet. Naast mijn vriendin heb ik een minnares en zij houdt wel van porno, kijkt regelmatig tijdens pauzes van haar werk (wel thuis) en soms voor of tijdens onze vrijweekenden.

Kennelijk zoekt je vriend iets wat jij hem niet gegeven heeft, een fantasie of een droom; misschien gaat het om iets wat je hem uberhaput niet kunt geven. Heb je hem gevraagd naar zijn motieven? naar wat hij in porno zoekt?Hij moet een ijzersterke reden hebben want anders zou hij je niet ermee doorgaan terwijl hij weet dat je je gekwetst voelt.
Tenslotte, mocht je twijfels erover hebben: zowel jij als hij zijn normale mensen. Je kunt praten over een verslaving als porno hem hindert in zijn normaal functioneren of als het jullie relatie werkelijk schaadt omdat hij net werkelijk niet kan laten.
Ik hoop van harte dat je uitkomt.




> goeden dag allemaal,
> Ik ben hier nieuw en zit met een vraag.
> Ik lees heel vaak dat mannen nou eenmaal graag porno kijken en dat , dat heel normaal is.
> Het hoort bij mannen. enz, wij vrouwen moeten het maar gewoon goed vinden.
> 
> WIj vrouwen moeten daar niet zo'n punt van maken.
> Ik lees ook vaak, ze gaan toch niet vreemd??.
> 
> Ik ervaar het als wel vreemd gaan, Het doet mij zeer.
> ...

----------


## Gatogoloso

Ikzelf ken 4 vrouwen die graag naar erotische of pornografische films en sites kijken bijvoorbeeld voor of tijdens het vrijen. Van een daarvan ontvang ik geregeld adressen van de pornosites waar zij naar kijkt.
Persoonlijk zie ik geen reden waardoor vrouwen niet van porno zouden houden en hoewel ik altijd had gedacht dat het voornamelijk een mannelijke bezigheid was, onderzoek laat zien dat het niet per se zo is maar dat wij nog steeds ervoor kiezen om dat te geloven. Ik zie ook geen reden om ervan uit te gaan dat alle mannen naar porno kijken, ervan houden of er verslaafd aan zijn.
Hoewel ik ook geregeld (1x week) naar pornosites kijk heb ik het niet nodig voor mijn geluk noch welzijn. Bovendien raak ik er zelden opgewonden van. Ik kijk voornamelijk naar webcam-prostituees die zich via sites (redtube of youporn) aanbieden, en naar pornofilms op die twee sites. Mijn vriendin houdt er niet van dat ik het doe maar doet niet moeilijk erover. Zij begrijp gewoon niet dat men dat leuk kan vinden en zij begrijpt de deelnemers ook niet. Naast mijn vriendin heb ik een minnares en zij houdt wel van porno, kijkt regelmatig tijdens pauzes van haar werk (wel thuis) en soms voor of tijdens onze vrijweekenden.
Ik prijs me bovendien ook zeer gelukkig omdat mijn vriendin mijn andere kleine afwijkingen niet afkeurt en zelfs er opgewonden van raakt.

----------


## ikke64

Kleine afwijking, je minnares?... Of?

----------


## Gatogoloso

Sorry, ik vrees dat ik niet begrijp wat je met je reactie bedoelt. Maar ik wil graag horen wat je me wil laten weten.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ikke64: hahahahaha....ff een klein steekje wellicht van jou?  :Stick Out Tongue:  fijne dag verder en alle goeds....

Ik vindt het eerlijk dat Gatogoloso vertelt wat hij meemaakt.... :Smile:  een ieder moet doen wat hij of zij graag mag...."IK" ben ouderwets....hihi  :Big Grin:  ik deel niet graag een partner, maar "wel" eten en vriendschappen! doegieeeeeeeeeeee
Groetjes....

----------


## ikke64

Sorrie Gatogoloso. Was melig. En ja, je praat over een minnares. En over een afwijking.... Voor mij mag iedereen vrij zijn in monogamie, of..... Nou ja, vul maar in. En voor mij zijn dat dan geen afwijkingen. Het was dus zeker geen aanval. Eerlijk gezegt ben ik wel jalours op je. Een minnares zou ook wel wat voor mij zijn. ;-) 
Mag ik vragen hoe de sex met je vriendin is, lijkt me niet zo heel goed, als zij dingen op sex gebied van jou afkeurt, het goed vind dat je een minnares hebt. ed. Minder openminded, beetje saai op sex gebied.... ? Of zit ik er helemaal naast?

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ikke:  :Smile:  tof van jou dat je er even op terug komt.....goed zo......doe wat goed is voor "jou"! prettige dag verder....doegieeeeee  :Wink:

----------


## ikke64

zoals je weet Elisabeth, ben ik voor opbouwende opmerkingen ed. En daarnaast als ik verkeerd ben over gekomen probeer ik dat natuurlijk recht te zetten. Wel ben ik nog steeds benieuwd. En hoop ik dat Gatogoloso de moeite neemt om mijn vragen te beantwoorden. Ik zit thuis met een vrouw die geen sex wil, Ik probeer haar te begrijpen, en als het ff kan een oplossing te vinden voor mijn probleem. En een probleem binnen veel relaties.

----------


## Elisabeth9

Ik weet niet of je open staat voor opbouwende meningen, maar het is altijd prettig als mensen proberen te communiceren...Misschien krijg je nog een antwoord, succes ermee....en als je met elkaar woont en er veranderd drastisch iets, (wellicht door ziekte?) is dat enorm moeilijk...( geen seks of verandering van karakter etc.)...ik wens je er sterkte mee en hoop op een goede oplossing voor jou/jullie....wel eens gedacht aan een therapeut die van dit soort zaken verstand heeft en er achter kan komen waardoor de blokkade blijft bij je vrouw? ik zag laatst wat op tv, ik weet niet meer welke zender maar het was interessant...het geldt voor zowel jonge mensen als ouderen die langer met elkaar Leven!!!.sterkte gewenst en een prettige dag verder.... :Smile:  Groeten....

----------


## stiglywigly

als je het vervelend vind, praat er dan met hem over. Vraag hem waarom hij het doet (bepaalde fantasien misschien).
Samen komen jullie er vast en zeker uit.

----------

